# Lactobacillus acidophilus



## kiwi19 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi could someone please help me! ive just found out that i am allergic to cows milk! i was told to stay away from lactose too as its only the start of my new diet dairy free. I have IBS with horrible ongoing symptoms so i really want to stick to this diet! however i am also seeing a doctor about potential yeast imbalance so im on a probiotic called Lactobacillus acidophilus! because of lacto.. does that mean i should stay away from this and i heard it converts sugars (for the yeast imbalance) to lactic acid!? im worried this might effect me too but it seems to have very good reviews for treating IBS and its for my yeast imbalance as well. maybe it wouldnt effect like dairy would?? i dunno im so complicated i know!haha please if someone knows or has had this complication before please help! thanks


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

Hi. "Lactobacillus" are good bacteria found in milk ("lacto") and especially yogurt. Acidophilus literally means "loves acid" of the stomach, that really means it can survive the acid of the stomach and make it to the colon alive. Lactic acid does not have anything to do with "lactic/milk". It's just that sugars are fermented into either alcohol or lactic acid. In other words, "No worries mate!"


----------

